# 3 Spot Practice in Basement is this Good ???



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

I have been practicing shooting 3 spot in my basement at 8 yards and shot a 300 30x last night , wish it was this easy at 20, is the good ? And is it good practice ?


----------



## mike hogan (Nov 22, 2007)

i think its ok to practice form and try to put arrow after arrow into the same hole,but keep things in perspective when you go back to 20 yds,its easy for confidence to shrink when you pull back and start missing again at the full distance


----------



## j.irvin (Sep 21, 2009)

When I first started shooting, a guy told me to shoot like that. Start at 5 yds, practice 'till you can shoot a 300. Then move to 10 yds, 15 yds, then finally at 20. makes sense, but dang, that's a lot of shooting!


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Try and reduce the size of the target to the yardage you are shooting at. even though it is only 8YDS, you will still get the same sight picture as shooting at 20YDS.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Where can I print off some 8 yard three spot targets ? I know there is some place you can get some I had one at one time long time ago.


----------



## Bobbyson1a (Dec 11, 2005)

PM me your email and I'll send it to you.


----------



## Featherlight37 (May 7, 2009)

instead of using an actual 3 spot target.. i use those little dot stickers from staples.. work great for about 10 yards in the basement.. and you can usually get them in many different colors.. just an idea to save some money on printer ink!! good luck!


----------



## wyoming4x4 (Mar 16, 2009)

*No matter what happens your shooting.*

its a lot of arrows but shooting and working form and muscle memory. Sounds like a good combination. Good luck and keep on shootin.


----------



## gobblinfool (Dec 6, 2004)

*just my thoughts*

I would concur on getting the correct size spot for 8 yards, because when you move back to 20 yards the sight pictures should be the same and your confidence shouldnt wane.


----------



## spotman (Jun 2, 2006)

*Practice*



cenochs said:


> I have been practicing shooting 3 spot in my basement at 8 yards and shot a 300 30x last night , wish it was this easy at 20, is the good ? And is it good practice ?


Charlie,
when you said you were coming over to take our Money, I didn't know you were practicing that much...
Rob.

by the way any practice is good practice.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Hey Rob I am just a beginner 3 of the guys that are coming with me are flat out unreal! Thomas is the best I have ever seen Kelsey is awesome he got 5th in Vegas last year in the pro division and well evan is just flat out awesome he can beat them both. I don't deserve to shoot with them. I have to practice in my basement just so I won't look bad shooting with them.


----------



## spotman (Jun 2, 2006)

cenochs said:


> Hey Rob I am just a beginner 3 of the guys that are coming with me are flat out unreal! Thomas is the best I have ever seen Kelsey is awesome he got 5th in Vegas last year in the pro division and well evan is just flat out awesome he can beat them both. I don't deserve to shoot with them. I have to practice in my basement just so I won't look bad shooting with them.


That's good you are learning from some people that know how to shoot the right way...


----------



## PAUL PUGLISI (Dec 21, 2002)

I took a 3 spot to kinkos and had them reduce it 50% for 10 yards... Once u have one u can copy your own.


----------



## shoeminator (Jan 27, 2007)

Do a search for free targets, copy it off, scan it through your printer at the percentage it takes to get the size to 8 yards. You can use a picture program to do the reduction. It works well. Good luck.


----------



## Tinknocker (Nov 27, 2004)

*indoors*

follow the link to x print it will do what you need.
http://www.huntsvillearcheryclub.com/xprint.htm


----------

